# Amplificador 100W RMS ayuda (D. Self)



## jernancho (Dic 1, 2011)

Hola, arme un amplificador para audio de 100W RMS y tengo el siguiente problema con las pruebas con señal. La polarizacion aparentemente esta bien porque la prueba con señal en corto y sin carga esta de acuerdo a los valores simulados en spice.

Voy al problema en cuestion:

Pruebo con carga ficticia de 8 ohm (resistiva pura) y señal senoidal de 1khz 100mv pico a la entrada, 4.5V a la salida
Veo que los transistores de potencia sorprendentemente estan ya a temp ambiente (aprox) cosa que no esperaba.
Aumento a 200mV de entrada, 9V a la salida y siguen subiendo su temperatura un poco mas.
Mido con el tester la caida de tension continua en las resistencias ceramicas de .39 y encuentro una caida de 150mV.
Haciendo calculos entonces supongo que esta circulando corriente continua por los transistores de potenca mucho mas elevada que la que se encontraba sin entrada de señal (valor de polarizacion).
Si sigo aumentando el nivel de entrada la cosa aumenta cada vez mas... la ultima lectura que registre fue 500mV de entrada, 22V a la salida y la caida de tension en la resistencia de .39 llego a 350mV y eso me da una corriente continua por el transistor de potencia de casi 1A! 
La temperatura en el encapsulado TO-3 medida con la termocupla del tester registraba 80 grados.

Segun mi analisis se esta moviendo el punto Q de los transistores de potencia haciendo que disipe una potencia continua elevada y por eso la temperatura inusual a esos niveles de entrada. Lo que no encuentro es que es lo que causa esto.

Alguien me puede dar una mano?
Adjunto el circuito.
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2011)

¿ Ajustaste la corriente de Bias ?
¿ Q99 está en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida ?


----------



## jernancho (Dic 1, 2011)

La corriente de Bias esta en unos 7ma x rama
cuando pruebo con una fuente mas pequeña (+/- 15V el recorte se da a eso de 12V y casi exacto en ambos semiciclos al mismo tiempo.. supongo q el bias esta bien ajustado asi, no?) 
q99 esta soldado al pcb, es decir no esta en contacto termico con los TO-3...
Puede ser ese el problema?
La verdad hace dias que me tiene loco y no le encuentro logica...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

jernancho dijo:


> La corriente de Bias esta en unos 7ma x rama
> cuando pruebo con una fuente mas pequeña (+/- 15V el recorte se da a eso de 12V y casi exacto en ambos semiciclos al mismo tiempo.. supongo q el bias esta bien ajustado asi, no?)
> q99 esta soldado al pcb, es decir no esta en contacto termico con los TO-3...
> Puede ser ese el problema?
> La verdad hace dias que me tiene loco y no le encuentro logica...


Error debe estar en contacto, para que reacione cuando la temperatura se eleva, los semiconductores tienen una deriva positiva más temperatura más corriente, más corriente más temperatura y se embalan hasta destruirse

El transistor precisamente al ponerse más conductor hara que la tensión entres las bases descienda y disminuyan su conducción  y asi logrando el adecuado elqulibrio térmico


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 2, 2011)

El amplificador se embala térmicamente pues como dice Fogonazo Q99 (2N5551) no está en contacto térmico con los transistores finales. Es más si te fijas en los circuitos impresos comerciales, no sólo Q99 está en contacto térmico con los finales, sino que los excitadores, en tu caso Q10 y Q91, ambos MJE 340 y 350 respectivamente, también lo están. Haz la siguiente prueba, en un disipador y de forma provisional instala éstos 5 transistores, el que regula el bias en el centro a su lado los excitadores y los finales y creo que el problema del calentamiento desaparecerá.
Un saludo.


----------



## raddm (Dic 2, 2011)

Una consulta. Si coloco un encapsulado TO92 (el multiplicador) al chasis del TO3 o contra el disipador, esto le provocaria que reciba mayor temperatura proveniente de los TO3 y entonces destruir el encapsulado TO92?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2011)

raddm dijo:


> Una consulta. Si coloco un encapsulado TO92 (el multiplicador) al chasis del TO3 o contra el disipador, esto le provocaria que reciba mayor temperatura proveniente de los TO3 y entonces destruir el encapsulado TO92?



Nop.
El plástico del transistor soporta mas de 250º y la juntura 150º (Dependiendo de la corriente que circule) así que no tienes inconveniente en colocar el transistor contra el disipador.
Como el plástico es mal conductor del calor, conviene colocar una capa de grasa siliconada.


----------



## raddm (Dic 2, 2011)

Lo pegas con la gotita? Por ej...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop.
> El plástico del transistor soporta mas de 250º y la juntura 150º (Dependiendo de la corriente que circule) así que no tienes inconveniente en colocar el transistor contra el disipador.
> Como el plástico es mal conductor del calor, conviene colocar una capa de grasa siliconada.


----------



## piratex45 (Dic 2, 2011)

jernancho dijo:


> Hola, arme un amplificador para audio de 100W RMS y tengo el siguiente problema con las pruebas con señal. La polarizacion aparentemente esta bien porque la prueba con señal en corto y sin carga esta de acuerdo a los valores simulados en spice.




Hola Jernacho, el circuito que armaste es el Blameless Amplifier de D.Self que esta cuidadosamente diseñado para funcionar con alimentacion de +/- 37V y entregar 50 W.
Comparando el circuito original con el tuyo veo que lo estas alimentando con +/- 52V para aumentar la potencia y los únicos cambios que hay son las resistencias de emisor de salida que de 0.1 ohm las cambiaste a 0.39 ohm y la resistencia de emisor de Q92 que de 100 ohm pasó a 270 ohm. Los demas valores los dejaste iguales y me parece que alli empieza el problema.
Las etapas estan acopladas en continua y por lo tanto una pequeña modificacion en el punto de funcionamiento de la primera etapa al aumentar la alimentación de 37 V a 52 V se transladará amplificada a las demás haciendo que en conjunto el circuito no funcione correctamente. Coincido con la idea de acoplar térmicamente Q99 con los de salida.
Algo que se me ocurre es que podrias hacer la simulacion con los valores originales y ver así las condiciones de polarizacion de los transistores de salida y el punto de operacion de Q99.
Despues pasas a simular el circuito con tus modificaciones y a lo mejor por comparación entre ambas simulaciones aparece algo que te permita saber bien que está pasando.
La perfección técnica con que fue diseñado el circuito original me hace pensar que con las modificaciones que le has hecho vas a perder buena parte de las exepcionales características que tiene ese circuito en términos de distorsión y bajo ruido.
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

Radd tu problema es que vos queres hacer las cosas como vos queres y elegiste mal el equema para hacer eso, te dije al principio que subirle la tensión te causaria problemas, pero tu seguiste adelante

Se te indica que coloques el transistor con grada siliconada y vos queres pegarlo con la gotita

Si no vas a tomar ningún consejo segui solo y deja de preguntar

Para que las preguntas si igual haces lo que te baja en gana

O volves el esquema al estado original o listo arreglatelas solo

Modificar un equipo no es cambiar cosas como vos estas haciendo y los problemas que vos tenes te lo estan demostrando pero no lo queres entender y ese es tu problema.

Y en este esquema peor, es crìtico, buscate otro de 100W hay varios en el foro que funcionan muy bien.

Tus preguntas y echos demuestran feacientemente que no tenes los conocimientos para realizar lo que estas haciendo.

Modificar significa recalcular, ensayar, y cuando hablo ensayar es tener una serie de instrumental para ello, instrumental que la mayoria de los técnicos no posee mucho menos un aficionado y lo peor es que no tenes ni el concocimiento, ni la experiencia ni la preparación necesaria


----------



## jernancho (Dic 2, 2011)

Si piratex, es verdad lo que decis, basicamente la idea fue tomar ese diseño...
De todas formas en el libro de Self habla de que a ese circuito es posible llevarlo a 100W RMs, aunque claro, no aclara que modificaciones hay que hacerle.
Los cambios son los que vos detallas y tambien que los del VAS y fte cte del vas no son mpsa06/56 sino 2N5551/2N5401 ya que su VCE es mas alto (el VCE max de los 06/56 es 80V).
Si bien es probable que aumenten las distorsiones que cuidadosamente (en la teoria) se ocupo de eliminar, no es mi meta principal conservarlas.
Hoy por hoy seria muy feliz con que ronde los 100W RMS (aprox) y que su distorsion no sea un disparate, nada mas.
Pero bueno, en la practica ese problema de temperatura hace que se interponga en la meta :enfadado:
En cuanto a las simulaciones, al hacer esos cambios, (incluida la fuente de +/-52V) seguimos teniendo valores de polarizacion correctos, creo que en ese sentido esta bien.
Hoy cuando llegue a casa voy a probar de hacer la modificacion propuesta en cuanto a pegar el multiplicador a uno de los TO-3 y les cuento como fue.

Desde ya gracias a todos los que contestaron 
Si se les ocurre alguna otra cosa digan nomas


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)




----------



## jernancho (Dic 5, 2011)

Bueno, les comento que monte el multiplicador pegado al frente del TO-3.
Sin embargo la temperatura no vario demasiado.
Con respecto a mi comentario inicial de que aumentaba la corriente continua por los transistores de potencia a medida que aumentaba la señal de entrada creo que estaba errado.
Haciendo un par de cuentas y razonando un segundo lo que estaba midiendo, pense lo siguiente:
Mido la caida de tension sobre Re (la ceramica de 0.39 Ohm) con el tester en tension continua. Ahora como la etapa de salida es clase B, solo conduce medio periodo, con lo cual el tester me ha de registrar un valor promedio (o parecido) con lo cual creo que la lectura que tengo es razonable y sobre todo que aumente en funcion del nivel de señal de entrada, ya que la corriente alterna aumenta a la salida.
Esto me deja con una sola inquietud y es la temperatura de los transistores TO-3 y el disipador.
A una salida aprox de 60W RMS sobre la carga pura de 8Ohms tengo una temperatura aprox del encapsulado TO-3 de 80ºC y del dispador en 70ºC
Lo ven razonable?
Aguantaria los 100W RMS?
Si no lo ven viable, que consejo me dan para bajar la temp?

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Empecemos bien de que multiplicador hablas? 
El transistor en cuestión es regulador de la corriente de reposo del par de salida la que debe ajustarse a los valores indicados para que trabaje en Clase AB, porque si lo hace en clase B tendras distorción por cruce y por lo que comentas esta mal regulada la corriente de reposo y esta trabajando en clase A.

El ajuste se hace con la entrada en corto y sin parlante

Por otro lado si tenes un valor en mA de la corriente de reposo y el amplificador te consume un par de A a pleno regimen es evidente que la corriente aumenta al aumentar el nivel de la señal. lo cual es asi


----------



## jernancho (Dic 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Empecemos bien de que multiplicador hablas?
> El transistor en cuestión es regulador de la corriente de reposo del par de salida la que debe ajustarse a los valores indicados para que trabaje en Clase AB, porque si lo hace en clase B tendras distorción por cruce y por lo que comentas esta mal regulada la corriente de reposo y esta trabajando en clase A.
> 
> El ajuste se hace con la entrada en corto y sin parlante
> ...



Puse "multiplicador" x q es la misma manera en la que se menciona en el libro de self, ya que basicamente ese componente es el encargado de polarizar el conjunto de los 4 transistores de salida, con lo que lo llama multiplicador de vbe.
Igual estamos hablando de lo mismo.
La corriente de reposo en los transistores de salida esta en 10ma aprox, creo que es un valor razonable...
Alguien tiene alguna idea con respecto a los valores de temperatura?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 5, 2011)

jernancho dijo:


> Puse "multiplicador" x q es la misma manera en la que se menciona en el libro de self, ya que basicamente ese componente es el encargado de polarizar el conjunto de los 4 transistores de salida, con lo que lo llama multiplicador de vbe.
> Igual estamos hablando de lo mismo.
> La corriente de reposo en los transistores de salida esta en 10ma aprox, creo que es un valor razonable...
> Alguien tiene alguna idea con respecto a los valores de temperatura?


y.. .yo buscaria de poner un perfil de aluminio mas generoso y bajar un poco la temperatura, si te fijas en el datasheet soporta 200º de temp *pero en la juntura*, no en la capsula, desde mi punto de vista y por experiencia, mas de 70º en la capsula ya es riesgoso...


----------



## jernancho (Dic 5, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> y.. .yo buscaria de poner un perfil de aluminio mas generoso y bajar un poco la temperatura, si te fijas en el datasheet soporta 200º de temp *pero en la juntura*, no en la capsula, desde mi punto de vista y por experiencia, mas de 70º en la capsula ya es riesgoso...



Si yo tampoco creo que sea "normal" la temperatura, pero tambien por otro lado mirando el datasheet dice:

disipacion maxima a Tc= 25ºC -> 250W
Perdida por encima de los 25ºC -> 1.43W/ºC

Si calculo 100ºC por encima de los 25 (Temperatura total del encapsulado 125ºC) me da una perdida de 143W, dejandome con algo mas de 100W de disipacion admisible en el dispositivo...
Estoy haciendo bien las cuentas???


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Nadie te puede ayudar en ese sentido porque tu has echo modificaciones, que afectan drasticamente a este amplificador por su forma muy particular de trabajo. 
Se necesita un generador de señal un osciloscopio, una carga fantasma y otras series de cosas, y mucha experiencia y conocimiiento, esta parte no te gusta, pero los echos de lo estan demostrando


----------



## jernancho (Dic 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Nadie te puede ayudar en ese sentido porque tu has echo modificaciones, que afectan drasticamente a este amplificador por su forma muy particular de trabajo.
> Se necesita un generador de señal un osciloscopio, una carga fantasma y otras series de cosas, y mucha experiencia y conocimiiento, esta parte no te gusta, pero los echos de lo estan demostrando



Yo cree este post para pedir ayuda.
Has escrito varias veces sin siquiera aportar una idea.
Me parece que no hace falta ser un genio en amplificadores de audio para entender el motivo de este post, de hecho por lo que veo, todos los que aportaron la entendieron menos vos.
Se ve que somos dos los cabeza dura, yo por querer hacer algo que no se puede y vos por seguir queriendo imponer lo mismo en uno y otro post.
Por otro lado no creo que me conozcas, (o si?) con lo que no sabes si tengo el instrumental necesario.
Experiencia, seguramente no tengo, conocimiento si, pero no soy un experto en este tema.
Segun tu punto de vista o se nace siendo experto en algo o no se puede aprender.

Si no es mucha molestia te pido que o bien aportes algo o dejes de perder el tiempo en algo que NO sirve.

Por favor no incites a que cualquier otra persona que tiene la voluntad de ayudar no lo haga por el simple hecho de que a vos no te interesa (lo cual me parece perfecto, no puse un arma en la cabeza a nadie para que escriba).

Gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 5, 2011)

jernancho dijo:


> Yo cree este post para pedir ayuda.
> Has escrito varias veces sin siquiera aportar una idea.
> Me parece que no hace falta ser un genio en amplificadores de audio para entender el motivo de este post, de hecho por lo que veo, todos los que aportaron la entendieron menos vos.
> Se ve que somos dos los cabeza dura, yo por querer hacer algo que no se puede y vos por seguir queriendo imponer lo mismo en uno y otro post.
> ...





jajajaajajaj,

jernancho, armate de paciencia, unas cuantas personalidades de este foro le ha dicho lo mismo. pero parece ser que el susodicho es reincidente...

en cuanto a lo que pusiste estas cometiendo inferencias, la potencia de disipacion maxima es dependiente de la tension aplicada en el dispositivo, producto de la famosa segunda ruptura, por ejemplo, a 100V de caída sobre el transistor, la corriente maxima que puede conducir sin quemarse por segunda ruptura es de 1A, con lo cual la disipacion maxima a 100V es de 100W, con lo cual ojo al piojo si lo alimentas con ±50Vcc y tener una carga muy reactiva.... por otro lado, ni se te ocurra tener la capsula del transistor a 125º.. pensa que tenes una resistencia termica ente capsula y juntura de 0.7ºC/W, con lo cual a 100w de disipacion, hay 70º de diferencia termica entre la juntura y la capsula, ojo al piojo ahí eh...


----------



## jernancho (Dic 5, 2011)

Hazard, gracias por tus comentarios.
Revise las cuentas con las que calcule el disipador y el problema estaba ahi, tome temperaturas un poco elevadas, aunque siempre dentro del margen especificado por la hoja de datos del fabricante.
O bien cambio el disipador o me aguanto la alta temperatura al realizar las mediciones con carga fantasma.
Por otro lado ya hice pruebas de sonido con un celu y un parlante cualunque y la temperatura de trabajo de los transistores es otra cosa, no supera los 45ºC.. es de esperar porque no hay comparacion entre la exigencia de un tono puro de valor pico maximo sobre carga fantasma que lo que exige una cancion... la energia promedio baja.
Creo que ya estoy bien encaminado...
que parametros podria llegar a medir para ver como esta respondiendo el amplificador cuando pruebo con uan fuente de musica (guitarra, celular, etc) y un parlante como carga?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 5, 2011)

jernancho dijo:


> que parametros podria llegar a medir para ver como esta respondiendo el amplificador cuando pruebo con uan fuente de musica (guitarra, celular, etc) y un parlante como carga?



los parametros *siempre* se toman sobre componentes que sean facil de modelizar, probar con un celular  y un parlante cualquiera  no te servirá de mucho, mas alla de si suena o no...

siempre trabajá sobre datos y componentes que puedas usar de referencia, por eso lo de que se usa una carga resistiva pura para hacer mediciones, tambien podes usar una resistencia de valor conocido en serie con una inductancia de caracteristicas conocidas (valor de L, factor de merito, variacion de L en funcion de Fo etc), para hacer mediciones y determinar ciertas cosas como por ejemplo, como responde con cargas reactivas, saber si el circuito comenzará a oscilar o no, como actua el limite de corriente si es que tiene, etc. para simular un programa musical se suele usar por ejemplo bursts (o rafagas) de onda senoidal, con ciclo de actividad de 50% de esa manera tendras una potencia de salida real similar al de un programa musical, con el cual podras afinar un poco mas el lapiz para medir disipacion termica...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

jernancho dijo:


> Yo cree este post para pedir ayuda.
> 
> [_B]En primer témino se puede ayudar a aquel que entiende lo que se le dice, no solo yo te ha dicho sobre la naturaleza del problema pero vos seguis insistiendo, hay muchas personas que saben múchisimo de audio, pero no la veo a ninguna de ellas respondiendo ahora, algunas dejaron de hacerlo................[/B]
> _
> ...



El tema como queeres hacer las cosas como vos queres y pretendes que salgan es lo que no permite que más gente se sume a ayudarte


el primer error aparte de prentender modificar justo un amplificador critico es no haberlo echo tal como lo indico su creador y hacerlo funcionar, entonces tenes un moton de parámetros para medir y luego cotejar al querer modificar

Ese es el criterio de las personas que tienen el conocimiento y aun antes de conectarlo se recalcula la polarización para todas las etapas para ver que las corrientes y tensiones esten dentro de los valores que pueden tolerar los componentes.

Hay lineas de amplificadores que estan en el foro, que al saltar de una potencia a la otra cambien valores de resistencias, potencia de dispación de estas y tambien los semiconductores y eso con saltos no tan grandes de tensión, imagina como afecta un cambio de tensión como el que vos estas haciendo

Por otro lado, algo que no dije porque supuse que ya lo sabrias pero como veo que varias cosas básicas no las sabes te lo pregunto, ¿apareaste los transistores del par diferencial? estos deben estar apareados dentro del 10%.

Un solo consejo montalo como es original y pari de alli, porque tal vez incluso poniendolo original no funciona, y entonces se esta enmascarando la verdadera falla

Asi y toso no sera fácil llegar a buen puerto, no lo es con un circuito tradicional menos con este

Por último si te hubieras fijado un poco más permanentemente brindo ayuda a todo el que la necesite

pero es muy dificil cuando del olmo se le quieren sacar peras


----------



## xavirom (Dic 6, 2011)

> el primer error aparte de prentender modificar justo un amplificador critico es no haberlo echo tal como lo indico su creador y hacerlo funcionar, entonces tenes un moton de parámetros para medir y luego cotejar al querer modificar


 
Según Self, este circuito puede utilizarse sin modificar absolutamente nada con alimentaciones desde +/-25Vcc hasta +/-50Vcc



> Por otro lado, algo que no dije porque supuse que ya lo sabrias pero como veo que varias cosas básicas no las sabes te lo pregunto, ¿apareaste los transistores del par diferencial? estos deben estar apareados dentro del 10%


 
Es mas importante aparear los 2 transistores que forman el espejo de corriente que el par diferencial.

Con respecto al montaje del transistor del bias, ponelo lo mas cerca que puedas del los transistores de salida, sin son TO3 metálicos, ponelo encima de uno de ellos (aislado)  y vas a tener un mejor seguimiento de la temperatura y por ende de la polarización.

No le hagas demasiado caso al general oso, lo único que vas a lograr es subir tu propia temperatura, se entiende?.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 6, 2011)

xavirom dijo:


> .
> 
> *No le hagas demasiado caso al general oso, lo único que vas a lograr es subir tu propia temperatura, se entiende?.*



creo que es el consejo mas sano de todos... si te pusieras a leer la gran mayoria de sus post te darás cuenta de que es el menos indicado de todos en opinar de este tema, sobre todo, en cuanto a lo que es diseño y desarrollo...

Seguramente te dirá cosas como que los transistores bipolares amplifican armonicos impares (no los genera, los amplifica) y demas cosas por el estilo de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/discusion-sobre-armonicos-poco-armonica-47820/


----------

